# Cob led's



## Dan789 (Jan 20, 2017)

Has anyone got any information regarding these COB style lights hitting the market?  
I'm interested in the spectrum's provided by these and wanted to know, because a lot of us are curious about how technology is changing what used to be a straightforward formula for our favorite subject, growing our plants. :farm:


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Has anyone got any information regarding these COB style lights hitting the market?
> I'm interested in the spectrum's provided by these and wanted to know, because a lot of us are curious about how technology is changing what used to be a straightforward formula for our favorite subject, growing our plants. :farm:


Cob is just cluster of led emmiters on a board ..hince the name COB(chip on board) and has nothing to do with spectrum all to do with design.That being said cobs come in many different spectrum s ..The best Cob I believe in the market is the Cree CXB3290.  Tech..

P.S.Cob style led have been on the market for Quite a few years.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah COB is not new. Been around a bit now.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 20, 2017)

I get it that they're individually arranged/available for the particular spectrum expected, but they're something that's been under my radar, guess I wasn't paying too much attention.  :48:


----------

